# how will Eddie Griffin do next season?



## spin_dribble (Sep 7, 2003)

what are the Rockets expecting from this guy, right now he doesnt even compare to Richard Jefferson. 

How good do you think hell be this season?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think he will avg 10pts 7reb and 2 blocks. he is a great weakside blocker and will accel with yao and with a great coach in jeff van gundy who will get him and yao the ball. imo francis's and mobley's scoring will drop dramatically llike by 5pts each and yao and griffin will get alot more touches


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

i wouldnt say mobley and Francis will both drop 5 pts each. Griffin isnt gonna be getting the ball too much unless he has a mismatch or hes open. Until he can show that he can shot consistantly and play in the post i thing theyll be better off with francis yao mobley and jim jackson doing the scoring. But i think griff will be really good long term. I think francis will average 8.5- 9 assists and 18 pts a game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is too laid back to play in houston


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

He has Fire and Van Gundy is gonna bring it out of him.  I see 12pts 7.5 and 2. Hes about 235 now hes really been working hard this offseason


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

His main arsenal is his shot blocking ability at this point. how he develops his inconsistent shot will be the pivotal point for his season. If he hits from the floor more often (he could be a serious 3 point threat), he will emerge this season - finally. I wouldn't be surprised if he and Cat competed as the 3rd option. He's young, athletic, but needs to be motivated. JVG should push him there. With Mo going down - again, EG could play either F spots so he should get his chance from the start to show his improvement or lack therof. I'm guessing on him netting 6rpg, 2 bpg, and 1.2 3pg.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

EG started off his first preseason game against Portland with a lot of aggressiveness but then seemed to mellow back in to his old ways... I hope JVG can uncork some of that fire that I know EG has. 

I hope he really steps up this season.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

In my opinion, Eddie Griffin is the X-factor if the Rockets are going to be any good. From his rookie year to his second, he didn't improve much, if at all. The Rockets didn't get a first round pick or signed a major free agent unless you considered the signing of Eric Piatkowski major. So much of the improvement on this team would have to come from Griffin.

You know what to expect from Cuttino and Francis. As far as Yao goes, unless injury happens, you can pretty much expect an improvement over last year with more of the offense directed his way. Griffin needs to come in and step up. I see the potential for him to do so. He has been working very hard on his game.

Griffin strength on defense is his weakside shot-blocking ability. He should compliment Yao very well. If both stay healthy, the Rockets should be one of the leading shot-blocking teams in the league with Cato also being a good shot-blocker.

I also believe that this year the Rockets are going to give Griffin more touches on offense. This should bring his numbers up statistically. With Yao's touches also increasing, Francis and Cuttino are going to cut back on shots. This might turn out to be a problem since Cuttino is known to put some shots up for the sake of getting his. 

As far as numbers go, I am expecting Griffin to average about 13 pts, 8 rebs, and 1.5 blks. This numbers are well within his reach. I am not quite sure this is going to be his breakout season but he should improve nonetheless.

Those are not the numbers you would expect for a player whose organization spent three first round picks to get, but I believe as long as Cuttino is on this team, he won't be able to breakout because Cuttino needs the ball to be effective. until then, Griffin wil just be a role player with great potential.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> Cuttino is known to put some shots up for the sake of getting his.
> as long as Cuttino is on this team, he won't be able to breakout because Cuttino needs the ball to be effective. until then, Griffin wil just be a role player with great potential.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

agreed. We need mobley to play more like micheal redd.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

hell do good:yes:


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

looks like he may not do too much this season... _for the Rockets_










Damn, if I made $25,000 a game, I know where my priorities would be...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

EG will do good. im expecting 10 ppg 8rpg and at least 1.5 bpg.
francis better cut those defensive rebounds so he can concentrate on running the offense on the fast break. Mobley better pass a little more he hasnt had a double figure assist game this season. mobley should also work on his 3, it could get better. yao should act like patrick ewing now that jvg is there. well this looks like another team for jvg.

yao as his ewing and steve as his allan houston and mobley as his sprewell.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think he'll be a bust for a top ten pick, but who knows.

Did anyone else catch this article about him wanting to quit basketball btw?

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/7049758.htm


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

groovehouse check your PM box before its too late


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I think he'll be a bust for a top ten pick, but who knows.
> 
> Did anyone else catch this article about him wanting to quit basketball btw?
> ...


if he quits lets throw in taylor and trade him for RJ.


----------

